# OPC und SPS Treiber von Rothenbacher



## lorenz2512 (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Produkten von http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/?
Denn die Preise sind unschlagbar günstig.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Hallo Dietmar

Ich habe da erst letztens ein MPI OCX gekauft man muß sich halt einwenig mit der Adressierung Beschäftigen aber unter VB6 und Win XP läuft das bei mir prima. Und 60 € ist mehr als günstig

Wer mit einem OPC Server Daten austauschen will braucht nicht unbedingt eine OCX außer er ist zu faul das selber zu Programmieren.
(gilt natürlich nur für Siemens OPC Server mit einem andren kenne ich mich nicht aus) 

michi


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo Michi,
ja 60€ sind wirklich günstig, denn die Preise der Mitbewerber sind um den Faktor x höher, konnte mir nicht vorstellen das das Produkt gut ist, bei dem Preis.


----------



## seeba (11 August 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michi,
> ja 60€ sind wirklich günstig, denn die Preise der Mitbewerber sind um den Faktor x höher, konnte mir nicht vorstellen das das Produkt gut ist, bei dem Preis.



Deswegen solltest du einfach die Testversion laden und ausprobieren. Ich finde sie auch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 August 2005)

Hallo,
Testversion habe ich mir auch schon runtergeladen, ist sehr einfach zu Handhaben, aber ein Test ersetzt eben kein Dauerlauf :wink:, und deshalb schätze ich die Erfahrung der Leute mehr als eine Demo


----------



## seeba (11 August 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Testversion habe ich mir auch schon runtergeladen, ist sehr einfach zu Handhaben, aber ein Test ersetzt eben kein Dauerlauf :wink:, und deshalb schätze ich die Erfahrung der Leute mehr als eine Demo



Gut da hast du Recht, aber wenn man auf PC's vertraut hat man eh schon verloren.  :lol:


----------

